# maybe this will be my weekend



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

well im headed out to western NE tonight for the girlfriends family thanksgiving. will be doing some phesant hunting in the morning and hopfully call in some yotes tomarow evning! Her folks said they have been hearing them alot so we will c what happens. also this will b my first time calling by myself. good thing is all i have to do is walk out there door and walk to the fence line( at home i have to drive at least 45 to an hour to get anywhere i can hunt public ground)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best of luck, remember to take a camera!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

always do, havent needed it yet tho lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

THNXGVG Morning coyote hunt has never failed me, best of luck to you.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

thats the plan! lol


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just have confidence that it will happen. Eventually, it will. I expect to see a coyote on every set and do not give up until I turn off the call and pack up to leave.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well so far only 1phesant n no coyotes but found a deer carcaus they have been munchin on, so gona set up near it later tonight with the 12 Gage n c If they come back.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you CH25, Stick with it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> always do, havent needed it yet tho lol


I'm sure you will soon!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well no coyotes this weekend but so far I'm up to 2 phesants lol. Still got a few hrs in the morning to c what I can get before we head home


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck CH25


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> Well no coyotes this weekend but so far I'm up to 2 phesants lol. Still got a few hrs in the morning to c what I can get before we head home


What part of western NE are you in? I was around Arnold a couple weeks ago and saw loads of sign and a couple while hunting Mulies right in the central part of the state.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Were in north platte


----------

